# How to fix a clogged garbage disposal?



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 26, 2017)

Water doesn't drain. Been like this for weeks. Just hums when I flip the switch.

Problem started when I poured molasses down that side of the sink. (Not joking)


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2017)

I would pull it and park it uipside down in the sun and hope it would come out. If it doesn't come out you will be half way to re and re.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 26, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Problem started when I poured molasses down that side of the sink. (Not joking)



I gotta ask why?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 26, 2017)

nealtw said:


> you will be half way to re and re.:hide:



Does this mean installing a new one?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 26, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> I gotta ask why?



Experimenting with different sweeteners for various purposes.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 26, 2017)

You already have obvious leakage.  I would remove and replace.  Then follow some basic rules:

1.  Never use your garbage disposal  ... ever.  They are worthless 
2.  Never put eggs shells into them
3.  Never put starchy food like rice, pasta, potato peelings, oatmeal, etc into them
4.  Never put stringy veggies into them like celery, carrots, zucchini
5.  Never put hot grease or fluids that might coagulate like bacon fat, molasses, etc.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2017)

CallMeVilla said:


> You already have obvious leakage.  I would remove and replace.  Then follow some basic rules:
> 
> 1.  Never use your garbage disposal  ... ever.  They are worthless
> 2.  Never put eggs shells into them
> ...



Corn husks need to be on that list:thbup:


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 27, 2017)

CallMeVilla said:


> You already have obvious leakage.  I would remove and replace.  Then follow some basic rules:
> 
> 1.  Never use your garbage disposal  ... ever.  They are worthless
> 2.  Never put eggs shells into them
> ...



So why even have one?


----------



## maxdad118 (Sep 27, 2017)

There should be a large Allen bolt in the bottom where you can fit an Allen wrench...if so, see if you can turn the motor by hand using the wrench? Run hot water while you do it. I've learned this fix from my wife who use to work for a home warranty company and the techs would tell her this to relay to the callers, haha. FYI, they also trained her to deny claims( they do not want to payout!) What a scam!


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 27, 2017)

If it is the molasses stopping it up pour boiling water down the drain, that should loosen it up.  Then take the Allen wrench and work it back and forth to free it up.

We use our disposal all the time.  Though we compost most vegetable wastes.  Never do corn husks, small amounts of celery won't jam it, never had a problem with carrots, zucchini.    Grease shouldn't go down the drain regardless of having a disposal.  It doesn't help a septic tank and it can clog the sewers as it congeals leading to sewage spills.

The main use of a disposal is to take care of what you scrape off of your plates.  Not to dispose of all the chicken bones from your stock making operation (personal experience speaking here).


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> If it is the molasses stopping it up pour boiling water down the drain, that should loosen it up.  Then take the Allen wrench and work it back and forth to free it up.
> 
> We use our disposal all the time.  Though we compost most vegetable wastes.  Never do corn husks, small amounts of celery won't jam it, never had a problem with carrots, zucchini.    Grease shouldn't go down the drain regardless of having a disposal.  It doesn't help a septic tank and it can clog the sewers as it congeals leading to sewage spills.
> 
> The main use of a disposal is to take care of what you scrape off of your plates.  Not to dispose of all the chicken bones from your stock making operation (personal experience speaking here).



No the last thing he needs is to get this stuff moving into the rest of the system 
:down:


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> No the last thing he needs is to get this stuff moving into the rest of the system
> :down:



You pour enough boiling water down the drain it will dilute it enough that it won't be a problem.  IMHO. But YMMV.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> You pour enough boiling water down the drain it will dilute it enough that it won't be a problem.  IMHO. But YMMV.



You are assuming that the pipe is not already lined with stuff that will slow it down. At the very least I would pull the trap and see as we could think that some made it down the drain at the time.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> You pour enough boiling water down the drain it will dilute it enough that it won't be a problem.  IMHO. But YMMV.



What if I disconnect the drain pipe and let the boiling waterr drain into a pan?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2017)

My BIL ran his to a bucket and used it to mash his grapes for wine.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 27, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> What if I disconnect the drain pipe and let the boiling waterr drain into a pan?



That is certainly an option.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Sep 29, 2017)

I put everything in my garbage disposer  except chicken skin, large bones and corn husks and I have never had a problem. I agree with pouring boiling water into it and using the allen wrench back and forth.


----------



## frodo (Oct 1, 2017)

you are supposed to melt the molasses in the hot water
just like you melt your sugar in the hot water
then pour it over the grain
why in the hell did you pour sticky *** thick molasses down the drain?
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boY7i11aYRA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boY7i11aYRA[/ame]


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 23, 2017)

What are the pros and cons of having a garbage disposal in my residence?

Once I have it out, I can pour boiling water to try to clear it? Or must I replace?

Do I have to remove the cabinet to get the electrical out?


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 23, 2017)

Install an electrical box and cap the wires inside the box.  That way if someone wants to add back a disposal the power is available.  With it capped inside a box you will be legal.  You could install an outlet, being in a kitchen a GFCI would be required.

I like having a disposal though we mainly compost what we can.  We're on sewers so I'm not concerned with overwhelming a septic tank with extra water and extra solids.  If I was on a septic I would do without a disposal.

You have nothing to lose by pulling it out and pouring boiling water through the disposal.  Work it loose with the hex key on the bottom after pouring water through it.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Install an electrical box and cap the wires inside the box.  That way if someone wants to add back a disposal the power is available.  With it capped inside a box you will be legal.  You could install an outlet, being in a kitchen a GFCI would be required.
> 
> I like having a disposal though we mainly compost what we can.  We're on sewers so I'm not concerned with overwhelming a septic tank with extra water and extra solids.  If I was on a septic I would do without a disposal.
> 
> You have nothing to lose by pulling it out and pouring boiling water through the disposal.  Work it loose with the hex key on the bottom after pouring water through it.



How do I know if it works after the boiling water?


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 23, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How do I know if it works after the boiling water?



If you can spin it freely with the hex wrench it should work.  Power it up and give it a spin.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> If you can spin it freely with the hex wrench it should work.  Power it up and give it a spin.



The disposal is now unattached and sitting at the bottom of the cabinet. Do I need to bring it outside to do the boiling water? Wouldn't the boiling water spill inside the cabinet and possibly scald me if this is not done correctly? What is the best way to set this up?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2017)

C'mon FarmerJohn and give us a break. Do we have to spell out every detail on something as simple as boiling water?


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Oct 24, 2017)

I think farmer John likes to pull our legs. Look at his question about a leaky toilet a month or so ago.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 24, 2017)

jeffmattero76 said:


> I think farmer John likes to pull our legs. Look at his question about a leaky toilet a month or so ago.



What about it? I fixed it by cutting the overflow tube. The valve stem still probably runs when it shouldn't. I'm not home enough to listen for it, but it's stopped leaking out of the handle.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 24, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> C'mon FarmerJohn and give us a break. Do we have to spell out every detail on something as simple as boiling water?



I guess I have to reattach the disposal to the bottom of the sink before I can do this boiling water/allen wrench thing.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2017)

Now that's using your bean, m'friend.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2017)

I would not be excited about running that stuff down the drain.
You might hook it up under the sink but figure out how to plumb it to a bucket.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 24, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I would not be excited about running that stuff down the drain.
> You might hook it up under the sink but figure out how to plumb it to a bucket.



Or just let it drip into one.

Google told me to add vinegar and baking soda to this solution.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Or just let it drip into one.
> 
> Google told me to add vinegar and baking soda to this solution.



I have seen that done for crushing grapes, I would be afraid of boiling water being sprayed out when it gets unplugged.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2017)

These guys are dissolving  molasses with milk 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCm8vWd4FAo[/ame]


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 24, 2017)

nealtw said:


> These guys are dissolving  molasses with milk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCm8vWd4FAo



So what are you suggesting I pour down the drain?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2017)

They would have us believe milk will devolve it. 
We will let you be the judge.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 31, 2017)

nealtw said:


> They would have us believe milk will devolve it.
> We will let you be the judge.



I am now the proud owner of a fully functioning garbage disposal. I combined vinegar, baking soda, boiling water, and the Allen wrench. Not sure the vinegar and baking soda were necessary.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a fully functioning garbage disposal. I combined vinegar, baking soda, boiling water, and the Allen wrench. Not sure the vinegar and baking soda were necessary.



Nothing beats the feeling of success. I would have tossed it long ago.:trophy::thbup:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 31, 2017)

Nothing better than happy endings.


----------

